
I got a web app source code by chance - manumanboom
Hi Guys,
I have this question over my head from almost 2 months.
A day by chance was looking at Github and some repositories. and looking for interesting projects. By chance i found that an actual very successeful startup have it&#x27;s code available (not priavte) and this project is exactly what i was looking to do to solve a big problem.
Well, i doenloaded the code and run it, to confirm, (i through that its not possible that this code is actually the interesting web app code, but could just a similar naming that&#x27;s it). But NO.
After download, dig in the code try to setup the environment and instale the modules, it worked and i saw exatly that the app that im running is the same available online. and it&#x27;s actually paid and growing fast..
what i have to do here?? tell them about the stuff? use it to build another app that i manage to do with my vision?? i really see where this app can go because it&#x27;s in my domain..
Cheers, please never judge :-)
======
wyldfire
> use it to build another app that i manage to do with my vision?

What are the COPYING terms for the code in the repository? Regardless of
whether it's a paid app it's entirely possible (likely!) that the code is on
github to encourage folks like yourself to use and extend it.

~~~
manumanboom
Man it's not a free app its a paid app. As i said they just forgot to put it
private... so forsure they can sue me if i use it. I think i will tell them
about this issue..

